# Recycled stage floor sheeting-Need to refind website



## Theatre Dude (Mar 29, 2017)

Several years ago, we were looking into future resurfacing of our stage surface. We have a Plyron surface now (plywood fused with hardboard on each side and pained flat black.) I came across a website for a material that was made of recycled solid through plastic, or composite material, I think, that was put in many school and other theatres, had pictures of these theatres, and also had used the material for exteriors on playgrounds and other building materials. I believe it came in black 4 x 8 sheets (and other colors, too.) At some point about a year ago, my computer lost all the bookmarks and links, etc., and I have been going crazy trying to find that website again. I seem to remember that the company was out of Georgia, but maybe not. The site was very professional and seemed to be a major construction materials vendor. Does anyone have any idea what it may have been? If I see the site, I will recognize it. Searches on the web have all gone for naught.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 29, 2017)

Theatre Dude said:


> Several years ago, we were looking into future resurfacing of our stage surface. We have a Plyron surface now (plywood fused with hardboard on each side and pained flat black.) I came across a website for a material that was made of recycled solid through plastic, or composite material, I think, that was put in many school and other theatres, had pictures of these theatres, and also had used the material for exteriors on playgrounds and other building materials. I believe it came in black 4 x 8 sheets (and other colors, too.) At some point about a year ago, my computer lost all the bookmarks and links, etc., and I have been going crazy trying to find that website again. I seem to remember that the company was out of Georgia, but maybe not. The site was very professional and seemed to be a major construction materials vendor. Does anyone have any idea what it may have been? If I see the site, I will recognize it. Searches on the web have all gone for naught.


Try looking for Arboron, it's been discussed here on CB several times. VERY heavy, durable, tougher than nails and EXPENSIVE.
If you're planning on screwing it down, you'll need to countersink the holes, normal self-countersinking screw heads won't cut it. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 29, 2017)

Probably StageBoard by RenewResources. http://www.renewresources.com/copy-of-deck-tiles-5 I just posted about this somewhere. Here:

Beware that its probably best to order pre-trimmed - because in the
past it has been over sized and not at all equal size. Also it
doesn't meet the fire code. It might, if the manufacturer had it
tested like other flooring manufacturers do for their product, but
best I can tell they have not felt the market justified it. Much less
expensive than some of the products mentioned above last I checked.
For a while they called it grey, not black, and had kind of withdrawn
the product, but web site makes it look like its been updated and is
now actually black. Please report if you get more info on this.

It's not a panacea. Albeit some folks love it. Used extensively (walls, floors of auditorium and stage, etc.) at the Wiley Theatre in Dallas. While it has been a while since I have been active in the production end, I think I would still prefer plyron and the right paint (PPG Breakthrough in Wrought Iron Satin) over StageBoard. Some of the other products - like StageLam, Marlite, Polyonyx, Arboron (which I think - think - StageLam is), black MDF (yeah - solid black through and through), or who knows what else.


----------



## Theatre Dude (Mar 29, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> Try looking for Arboron, it's been discussed here on CB several times. VERY heavy, durable, tougher than nails and EXPENSIVE.
> If you're planning on screwing it down, you'll need to countersink the holes, normal self-countersinking screw heads won't cut it.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


Thanks. That may be it and yes it is expensive. I haven't found the site, yet, but other vendors that have Arboron. Maybe the vendor site I saw was an architectural company.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 29, 2017)

Theatre Dude said:


> Thanks. That may be it and yes it is expensive. I haven't found the site, yet, but other vendors that have Arboron. Maybe the vendor site I saw was an architectural company.


One of our regular posters here, possibly @skatersdad rented a van and drove from Ottawa, Ontario into the U.S. to purchase a van load directly from the manufacturer. Dad may roll through shortly and be of more use to you. I know Arboron was installed a few years ago in Toronto's Four Seasons Opera and Ballet Center, the home of Canada's National Ballet and the Canadian Opera Company. It's black all the way through but they have to wash and thoroughly rinse it regularly otherwise soap / detergent residue begins to make it appear light grey under light.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm not sure it's the same manufacturer as Arboron but Iten Industries in Ashtabula, Ohio makes phenolic resin impregnated hardboard under the brand name Ramp Armor, and possibly OEMs for others. It's been about a decade since I last looked.


----------



## Theatre Dude (Mar 29, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Probably StageBoard by RenewResources. http://www.renewresources.com/copy-of-deck-tiles-5 I just posted about this somewhere. Here:
> 
> Beware that its probably best to order pre-trimmed - because in the
> past it has been over sized and not at all equal size. Also it
> ...


Thank you! Found the website. It is Polyonyx.net. I recognized the photos of the theatres and the playground and the company is from South Carolina ( was close-thought it was in Georgia.)


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 29, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> One of our regular posters here, possibly @skatersdad rented a van and drove from Ottawa, Ontario into the U.S. to purchase a van load directly from the manufacturer. Dad may roll through shortly and be of more use to you. I know Arboron was installed a few years ago in Toronto's Four Seasons Opera and Ballet Center, the home of Canada's National Ballet and the Canadian Opera Company. It's black all the way through but they have to wash and thoroughly rinse it regularly otherwise soap / detergent residue begins to make it appear light grey under light.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



If it's like our floor (no one that is still around remembers exactly what it is) then pretty much anything other than mopping it with cold water will suck the color out of it.


----------

